# Saturday hunt



## Beagler282 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dogs run strong out of the box but the weather warming up wore them out quick. These temperatures are horrible this season. Sunday was so hot I was wore out quick. We jumped several just walking around but these are what the dogs managed to bring around to us.


----------



## specialk (Feb 13, 2017)

same here.....my problem has been hunters....my posse has been thin this year......me and 2 other guys mostly..we manage 2-4 each time...others have had family stuff going on......good hunt 282!!


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 13, 2017)

I managed to convince my buddy to take the dogs out Saturday. We killed two. But then got in the swamp and had a litter of babies bust out so we had to get the dogs pulled off and away. I've never run in to babies so early. Guess the heat had then breeding way early.  And if anyone ever needs another shooter please PM me. I am experienced and have my own land, just no time to manage a pack of my own dogs. But I'm addicted to that song.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 13, 2017)

We kill 6 Saturday morning. Ran 2 packs of dogs. By the time we got the second pack out it was hot and they didn't last long. Good times had though


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 14, 2017)

great hunt 282 ,it is hot had 2 of mine come out wobbling after a hard race Sunday morning down here


----------

